# Blockbuster or Netflix?



## Kev (Jun 11, 2006)

I’ve been happy with Netflix, but am wondering if there is any reason to check into the online Blockbuster? Quite frankly I’ve really been ticked off with them since they announced their “no late fee” policy a long time ago. At that time I was still renting stuff from their store and just knew when that policy went into affect there would be nothing in the stores anymore. Around here that proved to be true. A really dumb move on their part. :crazy: Anyway, I never went back and didn’t even consider dong the online thing with them. Should I? Any advantages worth mentioning? 

On a related note: Do you prefer to rent or visit the local theater for your movie viewing pleasure? I like doing that thing at home I guess. I suppose there might be a movie worth seeing in the theater for the full experience, but I rarely do it.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Personally, I loved Netflix when we had it but w/ Tivo, we never had time to watch movies and ended up cancelling it. I think it is a great service though. No idea about Blockbuster. 

I only really like going to the theatre when it is a film that will be remarkably better on a large screen. Otherwise, I like to be home where its' more comfy, and I can have what I want to eat/drink. 

(hi Kev! Glad you're here!)


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 11, 2006)

We have netflix. Sometimes (when we have time!!!) we even watch movies. Lately we have been renting tv series that we never got a chance to watch, and aren't on TV anymore. Farscape is the latest one.

We have TIVO too, and I don't know that I could watch TV without it (or an equivalent). Haven't watched a commercial on purpose in the better part of three years. Don't miss them, either.


----------



## Kev (Jun 11, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> , and aren't on TV anymore. Farscape is the latest one.




I LOVE Farscape!!  That one is still on TV here - two episodes on Saturday. I tape both and watch without the commercials. 

Another good series to check out is Star Hunter. That one was on regular TV for a while and then was taken away. Not sure why. I just remembered it the other day and found it on DVD. On the list to rent.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't watch TV. And if it do it's always on either the Cartoon network or the Discovery Channel.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

I love Netflix, and i still go to the theaters. Plus, I have a subscription to GreenCine, another movie by mail place. It's located in SF, CA, but they focus on more Indie flicks, art films, foreign films, and for anyone else out there crazy about ANIME like me, tons and tons and tons of anime you would not find anywhere else. Movies take a little longer to reach you as they are smaller than netflix, have fewer copies of films, but you get things you would never see. And, if you're a Bollywood fan, which I'm not (yet), they have tons of that too.


----------

